# Moon Chased By The Clouds



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm trying to find the score to the achient Chinese piano piece: The moon chased by the clouds. I know the track is on an album called The Yellow River but am having problems finding the full score for it. Can anyone help?

Many Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

This is the piece. It has a few names which makes it difficult to find the piano score. I've also learned it was written for traditional Chinese instruments not the piano which will make finding the piano sheet music even more difficult.


----------

